# Piezas gratis, solo paga el envío 13-1-2001



## lsedr (Ene 12, 2011)

Saludos c
aqui les dejo una web que estará ofertando cerca de 100 dolares en piezas gratis y solo pagas el envio.

solo el dia 13 de enero 2011

http://www.sparkfun.com/news/487


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola!

¿Podrías por favor explicar de que se trata realmente?, solo veo posteos.
Ah, y ¿podrías mencionar que se debe hacer para aprovechar esta oprtunidad?
Mira que no todos los foreros somos especialistas del idioma extranjero.

Gracias.


----------



## lsedr (Ene 12, 2011)

pues me gustaria saber mas del idioma para explicar pero me la pasaron la pagina y consiste en que ellos tienen una oferta de regalar piezas y solo pagas el envio, segun dicen el limite es de 100 dollares americanos.

saludos c


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
Suena muy bien la idea de componentes gratis, pero como ya habran escuchado por ahi "de eso tan bueno no dan tanto", un envio desde el extranjero siempre es caro y nada garantiza que llegara


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

Lástima, para los que se quedaron pensando, se acabó... Yo feliz con mis 80USD de Silicio en casa... J/K J/K...

XDXD


----------

